# Got Myself A Unisonic-Sub



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On my wrist as I type...and my "Sunday Watch 1980 Or Later" for today :yes:

Universal Geneve were one of the few companies to use the Accutron 218 movements in their tuning fork watches. All parts are interchange although the main bridge plate has "Universal Geneve" engravd in it rather than "Bulova". Another company to do this was Citizen with their HiSonic range.

Unisonic-Sub do not seem to turn up very often and, when they do, they are often marked etc. But this one seems in quite good nick and I'm very happy to add it to the collection :yes::


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats right up my street, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Paul. Good combination of blue and orange 

So this is post '80? It's funny because the advert looks like it's from the early 70s! (Funny how these things have dated... but mostly look pretty cool)

Of course there would be problems with their tag line these days. It should probably read: "Space is perhaps infinite but in a curved-back-on-itself finite kind of way. Time is largely subjective and only has a semblance of direction due to the increase in entropy demanded by the second law of thermodynamics."

Not quite as catchy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AbingtonLad said:


> So this is post '80? It's funny because the advert looks like it's from the early 70s! (Funny how these things have dated... but mostly look pretty cool)


No it's not...I'm an idiot...I copy'n'pasted the wrong topic text.







:sadwalk:

Mod....correction please! I meant to copy "Old Watch Sunday (Made Before 1980)"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AbingtonLad said:


> It's funny because the advert looks like it's from the early 70s!


I've just noticed...the advert is dated in bottom right in pencil....10/1969.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:bangin:

It is still relatively early on a Sunday morning...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

This is really a beauty, very very 70-ies! :good:

Paul, you're a tempting devil! :man_in_love:

Now I...

:fool:

never mind :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

And a mere snip at $195 (which was approximately two weeks pay for the avg American at that time).

Well worth the investment though!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A great looking watch.

Love the original band.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I like that tagline.

*â€œSpace is infinite. Time is universal.â€*


----------

